# Advice for rehoming a flock of racing pigeons. (South wales)



## ashleighapo (11 mo ago)

Hi.
A close friend of mines grandfather has recently passed. He has a flock of racing pigeons and the family are very unsure on what the best way to rehome them if possible is ? My close friend has asked for advice due to my animal care career however I'm a bit stuck on the best route ?
I figured this forum was the best place to get the best advice. I Greatly appreciate anyone who got this far and takes the time to reply.
Thank you all.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

Its very difficult to re-home one bird, and nearly impossible for an entire flock. 
These are a few things you can try, but none of them will be 100% successful.

1- Keep them on lock down for at least 2 months in there new home.
2- Than I would try to rehome 1 bird at a time. 
3- Letting him out about 30 minutes before dusk.
4- Keep them hungry, don't feed on this day.
5- Any birds that are mated up, don't let out together even after the mate is settled.

Good Luck


----------

